# Any ways to get Dwarf Sag growing?



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I've had this dwarf sag in my tank for about a month now, and it's showing no signs of growth. I have three different plants, and two of them show growth from when they were floating and right next to the light. This third one though was never a floater and hasn't been showing any growth and is starting to turn a bit off color. Also my anubias is growing very slowly, and I'm used to them putting out a leaf every two weeks. Is there anything I can do for it? I'm planning on getting a better light soon, but it might be a little bit. 

You can see the dwarf sag on the right side, and teh chewed up lilly leaves are from MTS


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Dwarf Sag is a heavy rooted plant. It may not like your gravel if it doesn't allow root flow very well. You may try a root tab underneath. I put 100 in one of my tanks and I think every leaf on them melted and when they came back, they took off.

What size tank is this and what type of light do you have. The light drives everything. Maybe increase your time for your lighting period.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

It's a 1.5 gall currently under a 52 watt desk light, but soon to be back to just a 25 watt light (which I'm trying to find in the right spectrum range). It's usually got light for about 12+ hours a day. I might have to try ferts or root tabs, whichever I can find, I'm just a bit nervous about using them in such a small tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Take a root tab and cut it up. I was going to ask what spectrum your light was in. It may benefit from some natural light.


----------

